

Ask YC: Any good Rails log anlysis tools? - pcowans

We've been looking for a way to analyse our Rails production logs, but haven't really found anything suitable. Basically we'd like something which can (1) provide site traffic information on a slightly more real-time basis than Google Analytics, (2) help figure out which pages are taking a long time to render, or are heavily loading the database, and most importantly, (3) pull out any errors thrown by the code. Does anyone have any suggestions for tools which might help do this?
======
altay
For #3, check out the Exception Notifier plugin:
<http://agilewebdevelopment.com/plugins/exception_notifier>. It'll email you
any app errors, along with associated session data and whatnot.

For #1, I just rolled my own admin stats with XML/SWF:
<http://www.maani.us/xml_charts/>

For #2, we've been trying to find a good profiling tool, too. Anyone have any
experience with railsbench? <http://railsbench.rubyforge.org/>

